# I dyed my hair ! Special FX atomic pink



## neurotoxicity (Oct 23, 2006)

My natural color is dark brown


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Oct 23, 2006)

wow, that is so sexy!! If I was a dude I'd be all over you.....or being a girl is just fine too, lol!


----------



## semantje (Oct 23, 2006)

i like it!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 23, 2006)

whoa. crazy but sexy! love it.


----------



## neurotoxicity (Oct 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *angel_eyes4evah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow, that is so sexy!! If I was a dude I'd be all over you.....or being a girl is just fine too, lol! Thank you so much


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow! That looks awesome! Very nice!


----------



## neurotoxicity (Oct 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow! That looks awesome! Very nice! Thank you



A lot of bleach haha..

Originally Posted by *angel_eyes4evah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow, that is so sexy!! If I was a dude I'd be all over you.....or being a girl is just fine too, lol! I just read your profile.... I have final fantasy tattoos hehehe.

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif whoa. crazy but sexy! love it. Thank you





Originally Posted by *semantje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i like it!



thanks


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 23, 2006)

that looks HOT!


----------



## Anna (Oct 23, 2006)

aww i miss my pink hair!!! i love it!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 23, 2006)

wow, looks great!


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 23, 2006)

I love it! Pink is my fave color so I definitely approve! It's like whenever I watch Ten Years Younger on TLC I'm always jealous of the hairstylist chick's haircolor. It's usually bright pink just like your's.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Oct 23, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Oct 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *effex0r* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you



A lot of bleach haha..


I just read your profile.... I have final fantasy tattoos hehehe.

Thank you








thanks

You....have FINAL FANTASY tattoos?



You are SOOOOO my hero!! I wanna see! I'm thinking about getting The Triforce from ZELDA on my ankle!!!

YOU ROCK gurl! I think I might leave my man for you.....lol!


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *effex0r* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://effex0r.smugmug.com/photos/104684200-M.jpg
My natural color is dark brown










That looks gorgeous!!


----------



## pieced (Oct 23, 2006)

Tht looks really nice, I wish I could do something like that, it would never fit my skin colour...


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 23, 2006)

that is awsome!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 23, 2006)

That looks sooo cool! I wanna see a front view pic!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 23, 2006)

OMG that looks gorgeous!!!! I love it!! So sexy


----------



## rejectstar (Oct 23, 2006)

Very hot!! Sometimes I wish I could do my hair a bright crazy colour like pink or purple... but I probably wouldn't have any hair left to dye after all the bleach I'd have to use!



Enjoy your awesome new hair


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 23, 2006)

cool!!!!!!!!!!!...........I just did streaks in Justine's hair like this!!!


----------



## Anika_1 (Oct 23, 2006)

wow, frankly, i wouldn't have the courage to do that!!!! you go girl, it suits u too!!


----------



## mintesa (Oct 23, 2006)

I LOVE IT!!!! I wish I had done that when I was younger




Very impressive



and super sexy


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 23, 2006)

Hot


----------



## WhitneyF (Oct 23, 2006)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Stitch (Oct 23, 2006)

Love it! I just put 6 different colors in my hair. How would you rate Special FX to manic panic or beyond the zone colors? I have never tried it before and would like to find something with more staying power.


----------



## zombies8myheart (Oct 24, 2006)

I think it looks amazing =]


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Oct 24, 2006)

AHHHHHHHHH! I love it! Beats the heck out of Manic Panic! LOL How cool is that!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 24, 2006)

Woohhhhhhhhhho I love it tis so bright anf Fabalous!!!!! Rock ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## KristieTX (Oct 24, 2006)

Looks freakin' awesome, effexor!


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Oct 24, 2006)

You are so brave! I could never do that to my hair but I love it on other people.


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 24, 2006)

Awesome!! I love the color!! Maybe one day I will get brave and dye my hair a crazy color like that!


----------



## neurotoxicity (Oct 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Stitch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Love it! I just put 6 different colors in my hair. How would you rate Special FX to manic panic or beyond the zone colors? I have never tried it before and would like to find something with more staying power.



what colors did you put in? I have had just about every one that there is.
Manic panic is horrible! I don't even know how they stay in business to be honest with you. The colors fade very quickly if you don't wash your hair in cold water/rarely. They also don't create a nice highlighted effect on darker hair like other brands do.

I have only used beyond the zone once. The color was a beautiful vibrant pink and I loved it to death! It did get all over everything (pillow cases, etc) It was in my hair around 3 weeks before I dyed it out.

I would say special fx makes great colors. My favorite has to be atomic pink but i have seen some really nice reds as well. The colors fade faster than punky color but they do look very nice. I wouldn't recommend purple by raw or special fx because they leak into the rest of your hair and ruin any other colors that you have in. If you change your hair on a constant basis I would recommend special FX as a great choice.

If you want the most vibrant, long lasting color I recommend punky color. The color lasts forever and the greens, blues and purples are insane! The only problem with punky is that the darker colors are very difficult to bleach out. Once I did my hair with flamingo pink and after 6 months it still hadn't faded.




would love to see a pic of your hair.

Originally Posted by *KimC2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awesome!! I love the color!! Maybe one day I will get brave and dye my hair a crazy color like that!




Thank you.... Do it



It is worth it at least once





Originally Posted by *xXMelissaXx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You are so brave! I could never do that to my hair but I love it on other people. Thank you :x I never thought twice about it.





Originally Posted by *KristieTX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Looks freakin' awesome, effexor! https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/smile.gif Thank you https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies8/cowboy.gif

Originally Posted by *CuTeLiCiOuS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Woohhhhhhhhhho I love it tis so bright anf Fabalous!!!!! Rock ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTThttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies3/smilehappyyes.gif https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif thanks! I love to hear how bright it is because it took forever to get it light enough ^^

Originally Posted by *zombies8myheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it looks amazing =] your icon is amazing https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/redface.gif

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I LOVE IT!!!! I wish I had done that when I was younger https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif Very impressive https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/wink.gif and super sexy you look pretty young to me https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies7/love5.gif

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif cool!!!!!!!!!!!...........I just did streaks in Justine's hair like this!!! pics please! https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## xjudyx (Oct 24, 2006)

i looooove it


----------



## blackmettalic (Oct 24, 2006)

Hot! Just like Gwen Stefani's hair was in the early 2000s.


----------



## rehnuma (Oct 24, 2006)

WOW !!! THTS SUPER SEXYY!! U had to bleach ur hair thts fer sure but is tht color permanent?


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 25, 2006)

It's so bold...I'm impressed!


----------



## han (Oct 25, 2006)

that is hot i like it


----------



## neurotoxicity (Oct 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *rehnuma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WOW !!! THTS SUPER SEXYY!! U had to bleach ur hair thts fer sure but is tht color permanent? It is indeed! I will have to re-dye it every once in a while to keep it vibrant but it will only fade as far as a orangey/light pink. I love your hair in your icon!


----------



## katrosier (Oct 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That looks sooo cool! I wanna see a front view pic! Me too!!


----------



## Stitch (Oct 25, 2006)

Raspberry Kimikaze &amp; Not So Shy Violet in beyond

Red Pulse, Electric Black, and Chilled Plum in LOreal Color Pulse

Magenta in LOreal for dark hair only. It is for highlights but I did my hole head. The bottom 3/4 of it faded because it is still bleached. So I did the other 5 colors over the faded part in random chunks. I like it but the plum, violet and red have faded on me already. I'm going to fix it up again today.

I like manic vampire red. I have had luck with it if I leave it on overnight with a heat cap.

I haven't tried punky colors or special fx. Where do you get yours?

I'm always changing my hair color. If I could find one that would last in a great color I would stick to it more. Pinks and blues don't really look good on me. I can get away with purple and red. Maybe I could try some pinks away from my face. Always open to new things.

I love crazy colors. I don't know anyone who is bold enough to wear them so It's nice to meet people here.

Thanks for the advice. I need to go shopping.


----------



## artnmusic4life (Oct 30, 2006)

It looks awesome. I want mine dark purple on the bottom and dark brown on the top.


----------



## jessimau (Oct 30, 2006)

I used Punky Colors about 10 years ago (wow, maybe even longer *shudder*). If your hair is naturally pale and totally healthy, the color seems to fade pretty quickly, but it was really intense and gorgeous while it lasted! I used Flamingo Pink to dye face-framing chunks.

Anyone know a good burgundy? I've been really tempted to dye my hair burgundy for a while now.


----------



## Leony (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow, how cool!


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 30, 2006)

looks great!!!!

Where is the front view pic? hehe

I bleached my hair years ago, but my hair is so thin and frail, I was scared my hair would falling out! since then, I've stayed away from dying my hair that involves bleach.


----------



## imztrixii (Oct 31, 2006)

so how long did this last?

i did part of my hair pink and it washed out sooo fast.

=[..


----------



## neurotoxicity (Nov 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *imztrixii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif so how long did this last?i did part of my hair pink and it washed out sooo fast.

=[..

I have temporary red in right now but it is still pink





It lasts around 2 mo before it fades to light pink...


----------



## Barbette (Nov 2, 2006)

Oooo!

That turned out so well! I love it, very anime-girl ^.^


----------



## tisme (Nov 3, 2006)

Beautiful vibrant color.


----------



## xrhiii (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow!! I like but wud never do it lol.

Maybe streaks thats all

Im so boring lol


----------



## littletingoddes (Nov 6, 2006)

I love it!!!

I wish I had the courage to do that.


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow! It looks great! I love it!


----------



## Starvingkittyka (Nov 8, 2006)

I love special fx, my hair is black and nuclear red right now, the most awesome part is atomic pink and nuclear red glow under black light. by the way it looks awesome

imztrixii: use special fx or raw, they last 1-2 months depending on how well you take care of your hair, never use manic panic or punky color they wash out in no time


----------

